# Daddy's Little Girl!!



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Izzy has become quit the Daddy's little girl lately! She loves his "rubbies" as he calls them. She stands on his lap, usually facing him, and he gives her a rubdown. You can almost hear her say...there, now over a bit, yes, that's it....now down..etc.!! LOL!! She really loves her daddy, and he didn't want any dogs!!

Anybody else have spouses that weren't thrilled about getting dogs that have eventually been won over?


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Jim wanted a REAL dog, you know, like a Lab. I'm allergic so we got a Havanese, then two and later added the Maltese. 
Jim couldn't love them more. He has thanked me many times for talking him into these guys.

And your Izzy is beautiful!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwww Judy, this is so sweet and I just love the look on Izzy's face in the last picture she just looks sooo happy.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What sweet photos.... she is beautiful.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

What wonderful pics! It's kind of the opposite here. I didn't want a small dog, and dh did. I had a lab when we met. Then together we got a golden retriever. I always liked "real dogs" and never thought I'd own a small one..let alone three!! But, I think that's why I'm so head over heels with Bodie. He has a big dog personality, in a smaller (but not toy size) body. So, guess I'd be the one who was won over


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That face!!! I want to reach right into the monitor and give Izzy a kiss. She is *so* beautiful and soulful. Lucky Izzy, lucky hubby.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute! As you all know I wanted number 3 for quite awhile and DH really didn't. He thought our fur family was perfect how it was. He was also scared it would change the dynamics of our girls. Well it did!!! Last night I came out of the bedroom reading when I heard him laughing because Dash was playing non stop with Belle. She has completely changed since we added him- now she plays like a dog (only with him though and not at the dog park!) Well Dora was getting jealous so she was grabbing toys to convince Dash she is more fun than Belle. Dash was having so much fun getting this attention and trying his hardest to be best friends with both of the girls. These little ones have such amazing attitude and characteristics you can't chose not to fall in love with them!

I was just telling Kathy the problem is we don't want to let the word get out too much about this amazing breed and already my husband is trying to tell everyone about them.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a great picture of Izzy and your husband Judy! He looks smitten,but wants to act otherwise!:laugh: Your new camera must be fitting in well,as your photos are fabulous! I'm not sure how you keep Izzy and Doc stain free on their muzzles,but wow----I think I need to send Quince your direction!

Amanda that is a great photo of your husband and Dash---love the beautiful backdrop!:biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

They do have wonderful personalities!! Tritia..I've always wanted a big dog...I mean, if you are going to have a dog, get a DOG!! Our Kai is a 90 lb. lab mutt and I love her, but there is something different about the little dogs. Maybe it's a more motherly feeling...I don't know, and I can't explain it. But, DH didn't want any of them and still says he doesn't, but he sure gives them good "rubbies"!!!
Thanks for all the nice comments on little Izzy. At 7.5 lbs, she sure stole our hearts!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Geri! She is a cutie-pie. I had just told her to "look at the car" and she perked right up when she heard the work "car"!!
BTW, I'm sure you meant my DH was lucky to have me, right?! LOL!!


pjewel said:


> That face!!! I want to reach right into the monitor and give Izzy a kiss. She is *so* beautiful and soulful. Lucky Izzy, lucky hubby.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh my, I adore Izzie's eyes - they are so special. Give her a hug for me. And as to men and small dogs - well watch them bring out the best in a man. It's always so cute to watch.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie, I think photo shop might help a bit on the whiteness of the muzzle!! Izzy is probably not quite that white, but she doesn't really have any staining. I do give her a TBS of Activia with a squirt of salmon oil every morning...maybe that helps. 

Lisa, believe me, I hug Izzy ALL THE TIME!! It won't be a problem at all to give one more from you!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh that reminds me so much of Carmen and my DH. She is truly his little girl. Every show we go to she just lays in his arms like a baby. Who knows where our real 2legged baby will go when that happens. I can honestly imagine him trying to hold both!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Izzy is so adorable. My DH too dotes on Benji and Lizzie. I had to convince him about going for the small dogs. But once I showed them the literature on the Havs and we saw them in person at the dog show, he was smitten. He tells me all the time that these are the BEST dogs! He convinced me to get our Lizzie. 

Amanda, that's a great picture of your DH and Dash.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Estrella...:ear:
:biggrin1:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Judy, what a great pic! I couldn't help but notice that they have the same eyebrows, but in reverse colors....too cute!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh Estrella...:ear:
> :biggrin1:


Oh dear... Lisa, what could you possibly be asking ...? :biggrin1: Let's just say, I may be one step closer to getting Hav # 3.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Izzy is adorable sitting there with your husband! These crazy men have no idea what they want until we show them! :biggrin1: My husband told me years ago, it was OK to get a dog, just not one of those nippy, little ones! He is a big dog kind of guy. We've had two medium to large dogs and I see just who ends up doing all the feeding the walking the batheing the vetting so I decided this time I pick what I want. He thanks me every day for making such a great choice! He is crazy in love with Rufus and was offering to let me choose number two before I was even ready!



EstrellaVila said:


> Oh dear... Lisa, what could you possibly be asking ...? :biggrin1: Let's just say, I may be one step closer to getting Hav # 3.


:ear: :ear: :ear: Estrella, Do you have something to share with the class? :biggrin1:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Judy.. I LOVE Izzy's eyebrows..TOOOO CUTE!

My DH was not happy when I conned him into getting Sophie, as he already thought we had two dogs too many! Well, it didn't take long before she completely stole his heart and wrapped it around that bouncy little tail of hers!

Then 2 years after I got Sophie, I went to the same breeder with a friend who decided to get her second Hav and, long story short, I ended up bringing Gabriel home.
Now, both of them lick my DH awake every morning...they actaully will walk up his bod and stand on his chest, licking his face until he wakes up! ound:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, Diane, that's too cute! I'm afraid my DH isn't too thrilled with the morning wake up call. Actually, he gets up around 3:45 every day but Sunday to go to work. So, on Sunday, he gets his wakeup call at or around the same time! Of course, he would like to sleep in one day a week but the "children" have different ideas about that! Once they get him up, they take over his spot and go back to sleep just like the other six days!! ound:ound: (I usually sleep through all of this which really makes him mad!)


----------

